# The Big Meet Ups. Tips for caring for bubs & Toddlers



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Ok ladies. those of you who have been to the Big Meet ups. Can you please let us in on a few tips for those that are coming with bubs for the first time.

love kimx x x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Have found the old tips/list from previous Stratford meet

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,11663.0.html

I best start packing now 

love
Jax
xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Can I revive this I need tips for my toddler who has never stayed in a hotel or anything


----------

